# John Deere H gas problems



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

I have a John Deere H that is missing the starter and generator, so I am trying to convert it to hand crank. I have spark getting to the spark plugs, but am having trouble getting gas to the plugs. I cant get it to fire... I am not to familiar with the carburetor set up and was wondering if anyone had some good information on this tractor. Also can you turn it over enough to get gas to the pistons or is that why they started going to electric start. I don't think it should be that hard, but this tractor hasn't ran in atleast15 - 20 years or more. I'm thinking may I should put the carb on and pull start it, but still don't know where to set the carb, to pull start it. Any info about the carb or tractor in general would help. 

Also is there a cheap place to get a manual for this tractor. I'm not trying to spned a whole lot, but manual would help


Thank you


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

First thing you should do is fill the float bowl. Disconnect the fuel line at the fuel pump and clean the dirt and whatever from it. Stick it in a 1 gallon gas can and tape up the space between the nozzle and the line. Get the can above the carb and pour gas down the line into the carb.
Reattach the fuel line and spray some starter fluid into the carb throat. Now get cranking or tow it in high gear to see if it will fire. 
Set the throttle a little bit above idle.


----------

